# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Շփման պակաս

## armeninio

Բարեւ բոլոր։ Ես վաղուց գիտեի Ակումբի մասին, չգիտես ինչու երկար տարիներ մոռացել էի իրեն ու ինձ տալիս էի օտարերկրյա ֆորումներին, ինչպես օրինակ reddit-ն է ու զգում էի, որ ինչ-որ բան պակաս էր։ Կարճ ասած ուրախ եմ, որ այստեղ եմ։ Հայալեզու ֆորումում ոչ մի անգամ չեմ արտահայտել ինձ հուզող, հետաքրքրող մտքեր ու հուսով եմ, որ այս գրառումս անարձագանք չի կորի ինտերնետի խորքերում։
Մոտս շփման սուր պակաս կա։ Սովորական, մարդկային, առօրյա, առանց ենթատեքստերի, անմիջական շփման պակաս։ Մի քանի բառով գրեմ, թե ինչպես եմ հանգել այս իրավիճակին։ Մասնագիտությամբ ֆրիլանսեռ-ծրագրավորող եմ ու գործի բերումով մարդկանց հետ չեմ շփվում ու գործից դուրս էլի չի ստացվում։ Հիմա գրեմ, թե ինչ եմ փորձել։ Փաբեր, ակումբներ - չեն ծանոթանում տենց տեղեր  :Smile:  , փողոցում, այգում - չի աշխատում այդ տարբերակն էլ, սեփական փորձով գիտեմ, ինչպես ասում են։ Մի վարկած է մոտս ձեւավորվել, որ մարդիկ ունեն ընկերների կամ ծանոթների մի նեղ շրջանակ ու տարիներ շարունակ այդ շրջանակը չի ընդլայնվում, եթե, իհարկե, չի նեղանում։ Ինչու՞ է այդպես, այդպե՞ս է արդյոք։ Ձեր կարծիքներն եմ ակնկալում, բարի բարդիկ)) Ու երբ քննարկենք ավարկենք այստեղ, եթե, իհարկե, ստացվի քննարկում եկեք հանդիպենք իրական կյանքում, շփվենք զուտ մարդկային շփման հաճույքի համար։ Միգուցե հանդիպման հրավերս ֆորումի ճիշտ կատեգրիայում չեմ անում, եթե մոդերը նախազգուշացնեն կխմբագրեմ։ Ակումբի անդամների պարբերական հանդիպումներ են եղել կարծես մի ժամանակ, հիմա կա՞ն։
Միգուցե երկար ստացվեց, միգուցե ոչ այնքան, համենայնդեպս, շնորհակալություն, որ կարդացիք։ Հաճելի օր բոլորին!

----------

boooooooom (10.10.2017), for.est (18.10.2017), John (10.10.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.10.2017), Quyr Qery (14.10.2017), reminilo (10.10.2017), Sambitbaba (10.10.2017), Smokie (14.10.2017), _Հրաչ_ (18.10.2017), Աթեիստ (10.10.2017), Արէա (10.10.2017), Մուշու (10.10.2017), Ուլուանա (12.10.2017)

----------


## John

Դժվար բան ես ուզում եղբայր։ Մեր օրերում էնքան ա ամեն ինչ նյութականացվում, որ էդ քո ուզած պարզ, մարդկային շփումը, մեղմ ասած, եզակի երևույթ է։ Նենց մանր բաներ են պետք մեծ խնդիրներ դառնալու համար, էլ դու սուս։ 
Իմ կարծիքով ինտերնետը նպաստում ա պարզ, մարդկային շփման վերացմանը։ Ասեմ ինչու․ սոց ցանցերում հարյուրավոր ընկերներ ունենալով, մարդու մոտ ենթագիտակցորեն ստեղծվում է տպավորություն, որ լիքը ընկերներ ունի, որ մեկը չլնի մյուսը կլնի և այլն։ Ու տենց մատների արանքով են նայում մարդկային հարաբերություններին։ Քիչ ջանք են գործադրում, շատ են պահանջում, փոքր բանից նեղանում են, փակվում իրենց նյուզֆիդում ու տենց տխուր բաներ։
Ու հա, սոց․ցանցերը նպաստում են նաև ինքնագնահատականի արհեստական բարձրացմանը։ Մարդիկ սկսում են իրենց մասին ավելի մեծ կարծիք ունենալ, քան իրականում կան։ Տես՝ Ա-ն օրը 3-4 մեջբերում է անում գրքերից, որոնք չի կարդացել (կամ կարդացել է, էական չէ իրականում)։ Հավաքում է լայքեր, ու, բլին, մոռանում, որ մարդիկ էդ մտքերն են հավանում, որոնք իրենը չեն, ինքը դրանցում ներդրում չունի, եթե քոփի-փեյստը չհաշվենք։ Կամ էն օր անվերջ քանակի ռակուրսներից միայն մեկում են սիրուն, այ էդ ռակուրսից են հա նկարվում, ռետրիկա ու փիքսարտ իրար խառնելով ստանում քիչ թե շատ հաջող նկար, հավաքում լայքեր ու պիի՜․․․, այլ կերպ ասված կրկին ինքնագնահատականի սուր ու անհիմն բարձրացում։
Էդ նեղ կռուգներով շփվելու պահն էլ ես ճիշտ նկատել․ քանզի մարդիկ էլ ավելի նյութապաշտ են դառնում ժամանակի հետ, ամեն նոր/անծանոթ մարդու էլ որպես նյութապաշտ են ընկալում, ու հազիվ թե հազարից գոնե երկուսը շանս տա փորձով համոզել, որ եղբայր, ես քեզ չեմ ուզում կպցնել, փողերդ ինձ պետք չեն, այֆոնդ, հըմ, լավն ա, բայց ես նոկիա եմ նախընտրում, ինձ մարդկային շփում ա պետք քեզնից, փոխադարձ հարգանքով պարուրված հաճելի ժամանց։ Չի ստացվում ու վերջ։   
Թեման իրականում շատ ծավալուն է, կարծում եմ։ Ուրախ կլինեմ կարդալ մյուսների կարծիքներն էլ։

----------

Alphaone (10.10.2017), Apsara (16.10.2017), for.est (18.10.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.10.2017), Quyr Qery (14.10.2017), Sambitbaba (10.10.2017), Smokie (14.10.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (10.10.2017), Հարդ (11.10.2017), Մուշու (10.10.2017), Ուլուանա (12.10.2017), Տրիբուն (11.10.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դժվար բան ես ուզում եղբայր։ Մեր օրերում էնքան ա ամեն ինչ նյութականացվում, որ էդ քո ուզած պարզ, մարդկային շփումը, մեղմ ասած, եզակի երևույթ է։ Նենց մանր բաներ են պետք մեծ խնդիրներ դառնալու համար, էլ դու սուս։ 
> Իմ կարծիքով ինտերնետը նպաստում ա պարզ, մարդկային շփման վերացմանը։ Ասեմ ինչու․ սոց ցանցերում հարյուրավոր ընկերներ ունենալով, մարդու մոտ ենթագիտակցորեն ստեղծվում է տպավորություն, որ լիքը ընկերներ ունի, որ մեկը չլնի մյուսը կլնի և այլն։ Ու տենց մատների արանքով են նայում մարդկային հարաբերություններին։ Քիչ ջանք են գործադրում, շատ են պահանջում, փոքր բանից նեղանում են, փակվում իրենց նյուզֆիդում ու տենց տխուր բաներ։
> Ու հա, սոց․ցանցերը նպաստում են նաև ինքնագնահատականի արհեստական բարձրացմանը։ Մարդիկ սկսում են իրենց մասին ավելի մեծ կարծիք ունենալ, քան իրականում կան։ Տես՝ Ա-ն օրը 3-4 մեջբերում է անում գրքերից, որոնք չի կարդացել (կամ կարդացել է, էական չէ իրականում)։ Հավաքում է լայքեր, ու, բլին, մոռանում, որ մարդիկ էդ մտքերն են հավանում, որոնք իրենը չեն, ինքը դրանցում ներդրում չունի, եթե քոփի-փեյստը չհաշվենք։ Կամ էն օր անվերջ քանակի ռակուրսներից միայն մեկում են սիրուն, այ էդ ռակուրսից են հա նկարվում, ռետրիկա ու փիքսարտ իրար խառնելով ստանում քիչ թե շատ հաջող նկար, հավաքում լայքեր ու պիի՜․․․, այլ կերպ ասված կրկին ինքնագնահատականի սուր ու անհիմն բարձրացում։
> Էդ նեղ կռուգներով շփվելու պահն էլ ես ճիշտ նկատել․ քանզի մարդիկ էլ ավելի նյութապաշտ են դառնում ժամանակի հետ, ամեն նոր/անծանոթ մարդու էլ որպես նյութապաշտ են ընկալում, ու հազիվ թե հազարից գոնե երկուսը շանս տա փորձով համոզել, որ եղբայր, ես քեզ չեմ ուզում կպցնել, փողերդ ինձ պետք չեն, այֆոնդ, հըմ, լավն ա, բայց ես նոկիա եմ նախընտրում, ինձ մարդկային շփում ա պետք քեզնից, փոխադարձ հարգանքով պարուրված հաճելի ժամանց։ Չի ստացվում ու վերջ։   
> Թեման իրականում շատ ծավալուն է, կարծում եմ։ Ուրախ կլինեմ կարդալ մյուսների կարծիքներն էլ։


Հա, Ջոն ջան: Իհարկե, ճիշտ ես: Ցավալի է, բայց այդ ամենը կա...
Բայց մեծ հաշվով վերցրած, այդ բոլոր մինուսները նույնպես երևի թե ինչ-որ պլյուսներ իրենց մեջ պարունակում են՝ համենայն դեպս նրա համար, ով հենց պլյուսներ է փնտրում:
Ասենք, իմ քոփի-փեյսթերով սարքած պատկերը դու կարող ես լրջով ընդունել ու ստեղծել արդեն քո կերպարը՝ իսկական որոնումներով ու հայտնություններով, ու թող որ ես բանից անտեղյակ ուղղակի անցել եմ շատ կարևոր բաների վրայով, - who cares, - եթե իմ անգիտակցությունը նույնիսկ մի լուսավոր պատուհան է բացելու քո իմացության համար:
Իսկ հաջորդիվ...
Եթե դու իրոք ինչ-որ բան գտնես դրա մեջ ու գոնե մի թեթև շնորհակալություն հայտնես ինձ, հնարավոր է, որ հենց այդ պատճառով ես էլ հետ վերադառնամ ու լրջորեն անդրադառնամ նրան, ինչի վրայով նախկինում ուղղակի թռել-անցել եմ:

Ինչ խոսք, որ մոնիտորը չի կարող փոխարինել կենդանի հարաբերություններին: Բայց եթե դու ապրում ես Զատկի Կղզում, իսկ ես Սիբիրում... Լավ չէ՞, որ գոնե էսպես կարողանում ենք շփվել: Եվ ո՞վ է քեզ ասել, որ քո գրառման մեջ ես չեմ կարող հանկարծ գտնել այն, ինչ փնտրել եմ ամբողջ կյանքումս, և ինչն իմ քառասուն ֆիզիկական ընկերներից և ոչ մեկն ի վիճակի չի եղել տալու...

Ես մի բան եմ հասկացել իմ կյանքում. դու կարող ես տալ ինձ այն ամենն, ինչ ուզում ես, բայց ես կվերցնեմ այն, ինչ ինձ է անհրաժեշտ: Ու եթե ես շատ եմ ուզում գտնել ինձ անհրաժեշտը, ուրեմն ինչ էլ ուզում է ասես, ես իմ ուզածի գոնե մի փոքրիկ նշույլն ասածներիդ մեջ կգտնեմ:


Եվ այդ պատճառով ուզում եմ բարի գալուստ մաղթել Արմենիլիոյին ու հավաստիացնել, որ եթե իրոք փնտրում է, ուրեմն ճիշտ տեղ է եկել ու անպայման ինչ-որ բան կգտնի: :Wink:

----------

Freeman (10.10.2017), Smokie (14.10.2017), Աթեիստ (11.10.2017)

----------


## Պիրիտ

armeninio ջան, էլի փորձի, փաբում էլ, այգում էլ, նույնիսկ ավտոբուսում կարող ես ծանոթանալ հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հետ, ուղղակի բաց եղի ու մի վախեցի անհաջողությունից, իհարկե ակումբում էլ կարաս ընկերներ ձեռք բերես ու հավանականությունը մեծա, որ քո նման՝ ինտրովերտ ընկերներ կգտնես, բայց աշխատի էտ հարմարության տիրույթից դուրս գաս ու քեզնից մաքսիմալ տարբեր մարդկանց հետ շփվես, դա շատ կայֆա

----------

boooooooom (11.10.2017), Տրիբուն (11.10.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Անջատեք ու ձեր կյանքից գրողի ծոցը ուղարկեք բոլոր սոցիալական ցանցերը։ Տնից դուրս եկեք, շփվեք մարդկանց հատ, կիսվեք, բացվեք, զրուցեք։ Տասը ձեզ ընկեր չի դառնա, տասնմեկերորդը կդառնա: 

Էտ ֆեյսբուք, ինստագրամ, տվիթերներից կախվածության մենակ մտքից մազերս բիզ-բիզ են կանգնում։

----------

boooooooom (11.10.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.10.2017), Quyr Qery (14.10.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (11.10.2017), Անվերնագիր (11.10.2017), Վիշապ (13.10.2017)

----------


## armeninio

Շնորհակալություն ձեր մտքերի և բարի գալստյան համար :Smile:  Ես վաղուց հասկացել էի որ սոց ֆբ֊ների հետ մի բան այն չէ ու մի օր ուղղակի deactivate էղա ու վերջ: Երևի մի ամիս անցած կլինի դրանից հետո, պակասը չեմ էլ զգում, չնայած որ մոտ 150 «ընկերներ» ունեի այնտեղ:  Չեմ բացառում, որ սոց ցանցում մեկի պատին կարող ես գտնել մի միտք, որ փնտրել ես ու ուրիշ տեղ չես գտել, բայց դե միևնույն ա դա այն չէ, կյանք չկա, էմոցիա չկա, դեմքի արտահայտությամբ մի փոքր դետալ լրացնել չկա, դինամիկա չկա: 
@Պիրիտ Մի որոշ ժամանակ թողել էի փորձերը բայց էլի կսկսեմ հավանաբար, մերսի խորհրդի համար: Ինձ այդքան էլ ինտրովերտ չեմ համարում քանի որ օգտագործում եմ ամեն հնարավորություն մարդկանց հետ շփվելու, ուղղակի համարյա չի լինում որ շփումը տևական լինի:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ես հաճախ մտածում եմ, որ եթե սոցիալական ցանցերը, ֆորումները և այլն չլինեին, ես ընկերներիս մեծ մասին չէի ճանաչի, որովհետև ռեալ կյանքում իմ ամենամտերիմ մարդկանց մեծ մասի հետ հենց ցանցում եմ ծանոթացել։ Ցանցը իմ համար մարդկանց հետ շփում սկսելու ամենալավ ձևն ա, որովհետև ես մեծամասամբ դժվար եմ շփվում մարդկանց հետ ու պետք ա ընդհանուր հետաքրքրությունների մեծ շրջանակ, որ շփումը հետաքրքիր ու չձանձրացնող լինի։ Իսկ ցանցը հնարավորություն ա տալիս մարդկանց ավելի լավ ճանաչելու՝ մինչև իրենց հետ հանդիպելը ու երբ արդեն հանդիպում ես, անկապ դեմքներին չես նայում ու լռում, որովհետև արդեն ահագին խոսել ես հետը, գիտես ինչ սպասել, և այլն։ Ու ընդհանրապես, մինչև ֆեյսբուքում գրանցվելը, բլոգ գրելն ու Ակումբում լինելը, ես համարյա ընկերներ չունեի, որովհետև գրողը տանի, շրջապատումս չկային մարդիկ, ում հետ ինձ հետաքրքիր էր շփվելը։  Ու նույնիսկ էն մարդկանց հետ, ում հետ դրսում էի ծանոթացել, ինտերնետը մեծ դեր ա խաղացել շփումը շարունակելու ու զարգացնելու համար։
Ու ընդհանրապես ցանցով շփումը ինչո՞վ ռեալ չի։ Ասենք ես երեկոյան ավելի շատ նախընտրում եմ թեյս սարքել, բացել սոց. ցանցերն ու խոսել ընկերներիս հետ (ում իրականում տեսնել տարին մեկ հազիվ կարողանամ), քան ասենք գնալ փարթիների, հանրային միջոցառումների և այլ տեղեր՝ հաշվի առնելով նաև էն հանգամանքը, որ մարդաշատ տեղերում գլխացավ ու անհարմարություն եմ զգում։
Ասածս ինչ ա՝ կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում ինտերնետը միայն դրական դեր ա ունեցել ու ես մի այլ կարգի ուրախ եմ դրա համար։  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (14.10.2017), Բարեկամ (14.02.2018), Մուշու (12.10.2017), Ուլուանա (12.10.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու ընդհանրապես ցանցով շփումը ինչո՞վ ռեալ չի։ Ասենք ես երեկոյան ավելի շատ նախընտրում եմ թեյս սարքել, բացել սոց. ցանցերն ու խոսել ընկերներիս հետ (ում իրականում տեսնել տարին մեկ հազիվ կարողանամ), քան ասենք գնալ փարթիների, հանրային միջոցառումների և այլ տեղեր՝ հաշվի առնելով նաև էն հանգամանքը, որ մարդաշատ տեղերում գլխացավ ու անհարմարություն եմ զգում։


Իսկ ես ավելի լավ ա իրիկունը ընկերներիս ժիվոյ տեսնեմ, հետները զրուց անեմ, մի բաժակ բան խմեմ, դաժե լակեմ, քան չայով նստեմ կոմպի դեմը ու ընկերոջս չերեզ մոնիտոր տեսնեմ։ Իսկ ժիվո՝ տարին մի անգամ։ Ասենք, էլ դրա ընկերը ո՞րն ա, որ ժիվո տարին մեկ ես տեսնում, այսինքն սաղ կյանքում մի քսան ագամ, էն էլ եթե բախտդ բերի։ 

Ես մի կենդանի պռոստը ծանոթին՝ իրա արաղի բաժակով, տաս վիրտուալ թեյի բաժակով ընկերոջ հետ չեն փոխի։  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (14.10.2017), Smokie (14.10.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (11.10.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

Հա սպասում եմ, որ մոկնումեկդ կանցնեք գործնական առաջարկների, էն էլ չէ, ոչ մեկ չի գրում "կենտրոն գարեջուր":
Իսկ շփման պակաս բոլորս ունենք։ Ուղղակի հաճախ էն ազատ ժամանակը, որ պիտի տրամադրվի ընկերներին, զոհաբերում ենք գործին, ուսմանը, մտածելով, որ երբ "գործերը լավանա", միշտ կհասցնենք տեղը հանել։ Բայց արի ու տես, որ գնալով ավելի ենք փակվում մեր մեջ, տրվում պարտադիր անելիքին ու ստիպված քնելուց առաջ մի քանի բառ գրելով սոց ցանցերում մեզ խափում ենք:

----------

CactuSoul (13.10.2017), Cassiopeia (11.10.2017), Մուշու (12.10.2017)

----------


## armeninio

Ես կողմ եմ "կենտրոն գարեջրին" ու դեմ եմ ինքնախաբեությանը: Էկեք ավելի շատ առաջինից ու շատ ավելի քիչ երկրորդից)

----------

boooooooom (11.10.2017), Մուշու (12.10.2017)

----------


## armeninio

beeracademy, վաղը երեկոյան? խոսքից գործի?))

----------

boooooooom (13.10.2017), CactuSoul (13.10.2017), John (12.10.2017), Աթեիստ (12.10.2017)

----------


## John

> beeracademy, վաղը երեկոյան? խոսքից գործի?))


արժի, ինչ խոսք

----------

boooooooom (13.10.2017), Աթեիստ (12.10.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> beeracademy, վաղը երեկոյան? խոսքից գործի?))


Ժամը՞

----------


## boooooooom

Իմ հիշելով, Ֆիքշնում էսօր ինչ որ կիթառային երեկո կա, կարելի ա էդ կողմի վրա էլ մտածել։ Հա, ես՝ ներկա։

----------

CactuSoul (13.10.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Իմ հիշելով, Ֆիքշնում էսօր ինչ որ կիթառային երեկո կա, կարելի ա էդ կողմի վրա էլ մտածել։ Հա, ես՝ ներկա։


Ես, ճիշտն ասած, էսօր DAS գնալու եմ տրամադրված, բայց եթե մի բան որոշեք, տեղ֊ժամ գրեք, գուցե որոշ ժամանակով հասցնեմ միանալ։

----------

boooooooom (13.10.2017)

----------


## John

Ես ու Յոհանը հանդիպում ենք էսօր, ցանկության-հնարավորության դեպքում կարող եք միանալ, ժամը 19։00-ից։ Մեկնարկը՝ Արամ Խաչատրյանի արձանի մոտից։

----------

boooooooom (13.10.2017), CactuSoul (16.10.2017), Mr. Annoying (14.10.2017), Աթեիստ (14.10.2017)

----------


## armeninio

Ես էսօր պարի էի, չէի տեսել որ էսքան արձագանքներ են եղել: Իրոք ափսոսում եմ, որ բաց եմ թողել: Շաբաթ օրը 8֊ին կարող ա Փարպեցու փաբերից մեկում հանդիպենք?  Էս անգամ բաց չեմ թողնի: Եթե չէ, ուրիշ օրերի առաջարկներ քննարկենք: Կարանք ասենք whatsapp ի խումբ սարքենք (ֆբ ում չկամ), տենց ավելի հարմար կլինի պայմանավորվել կարծում եմ

----------

Մուշու (17.10.2017)

----------


## armeninio

Հեսա խումբ եմ սարքել, միացեք) 
https://chat.whatsapp.com/D2VUOWp2QrFHWM3pDgryAS

----------


## John

> Հեսա խումբ եմ սարքել, միացեք) 
> https://chat.whatsapp.com/D2VUOWp2QrFHWM3pDgryAS


որ բան որոշեք՝ ստեղ էլ գրեք, չեմ օգտագործում whatsapp

----------


## Quyr Qery

Հոս, հեռախոսս փչացել ա, տելեից չեմ կարող օգտվել՝ գրել, բան որոշեք զանգեք: Համ էլ Բլոտ եմ ոուզում:

----------


## Skeptic

էրեկ հենց էս թեմայով հոդված էի կարդում․
*Արդյո՞ք սոցիալական կյանք չունենալը դրական կողմեր ունի (անգլերեն)*

ԻՀԿ՝ թեմայի հեղինակը ճշմարիտ ուղու վրա ա, ի տարբերություն էն տարօրինակ մարդկանց, ովքեր բացարձակապես ոչինչ չեն ձեռնարկում գոնե մինիմալ շփում ունենալու կամ ժամանակին եղածը որոշ չափով վերականգնելու համար, չնայած դրա սուր կարիքն ունեն, ու դեռ մի բան էլ հակառակ ուղղությամբ են «աշխատում»։

Իսկ reddit-ը լավ բան ա, քիչ տեղերում կհանդիպես սենց գոհարների )

----------

CactuSoul (16.10.2017), Աթեիստ (14.10.2017), Ուլուանա (14.10.2017), Տրիբուն (14.10.2017)

----------


## armeninio

Մի հոգի մտավ whatsapp խումբ դրա համար ստեղ գրեմ: 8:30 station pub ում կամ ուրիշ տեղ հանդիպենք?  Ես բլոտում չկամ))  եթե քիչ մարդիկ հավաքվեն կարանք թողնենք մյուս շաբաթ

----------


## Smokie

Կարդալով թեմայի գրառումները ես հասկացա, որ երկու կարծիքների հետ էլ համաձայն եմ: :Jpit:  Եւ ինտերնետային շփումն է կարող օգտակար ու ցանկալի լինել և ռեալը: :Wink: 

Քեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ armeninio ջան :Hi:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Եւ ինտերնետային շփումն է կարող օգտակար ու ցանկալի լինել և ռեալը:


Պետք ա համատեղել։ Ինտերնետով պայմանավորվել, իրականում հանդիպել։  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (16.10.2017)

----------


## Apsara

Վերջն եք երեխեք, մարդ էլ ազատ լինի ու տանը նստած մնա, ջահելներով հավաքվել շփման պակասից են խոսում; Բա ես ինչ ասեմ, որ մեծ մարդկանց հետ շփման պակասի պատճառով ամեն ստից առիթ բռնում եմ սկսում խոսալ ու խոսացնել, հետո դիմացինիս զարմացածայլայլված դեմքը տեսնելով ներողություն խնդրում ու անցնում առաջ՝ խանութում, փողոց անցնելուց, պառկովկաներում, դպրոցի միջանցքում, խանութի վաճառողուհու հետ և այլն; Դուրս եկեք հանդիպեք, ծանոթացեք, սիրեք հիասթափվեք, իսկ համախոհներ գտնելու պահով  պիտի պրիզնատ գամ, որ մինչև ակումբի ժողովրդի հետ ծանոթանալս սաղ շրջապատս մի կողմ էր նայում ես՝ ուրիշ, բայց դե յոլա էի գնում, իսկ ակումբի հետ գուցե կարճ բայց լիարժեք ընկերություն ապրեցի, լրիվ կինոների նման՝ սեր, դավադրություն, հիասթափություն, անկեղծություն, էլ միասին կազմակերպած բարեգործություն, արշավ ուտել-խմել, մաֆիա և այլն; Հիմա բոլորը վիրտուալ ընկերներ են դարձել, բայց մեկա սրտումս հարազատ են, բայց դե ռեալում շփվելու համար դեռ  ժամանակս չեմ կարողանում տնօրինել;

հ․գ․ Ում ուզեցի վարկանիշ տամ պարզվեց վերջրս տվել եմ ու պիտի ուրիշներին տամ, նոր իմ հավանած մտքերին; Ես ինչ մեղավոր եմ, որ նույն մարդկանց  մտքերն են դուրս գալիս, ճաշակս չի փոխվում;

----------

boooooooom (17.10.2017), CactuSoul (17.10.2017), Cassiopeia (17.10.2017), John (17.10.2017), Smokie (28.10.2017), Մուշու (17.10.2017), Նաիրուհի (19.10.2017), Տրիբուն (17.10.2017)

----------


## for.est

Ուրիշ երկներում ֆրիլանսերների մոտ մեծ տարածում ունի Coworking-ը, ինչքան գիտեմ մեր մոտել կա նման կենտրոններ, կարծում եմ նման վայրերում նույնպես կարելի է գտնել համախոհների  :Smile:

----------

